# ,         -

## Mihey

- 
          '           -. 
       "'". 
        '-  ,  "-". 
     -           . 
"    2  -  .       ,      22       .     ,  -     ' ", -  . 
  ,     ̳  . 
   ,         . 
"       .     ,              ", -    Maratex   . 
   ,           ,  .

----------


## Def

,   "'"  .
   -   ....

----------


## Elvi$



----------


## Alex_Tee_

?
 ?

----------


## Cveha

,       ,         )))     ,     .

----------


## Sir_2006

*Cveha*,     .

----------


## Gonosuke

**, :
1.    
2.     ,    .

----------


## nickeler

...    -     "" -  .   ,       .   ,   100      ,     100-150  ? 
  ,       ...  ,  ..       ,   .      ,    ,    ,   .  ,   ""          .

----------


## sharasha

*Cveha*,     ?     !     - !
        ! ,   ()  900    - !    !

----------


## erazer

.    , ,   -    !     -     ,     - .

----------

...   ,    ...

----------


## Olio



----------


## laithemmer

3  ,     ? :(

----------


## Olio

> -     
> proUA / 21.10.2010 13:15 
>   -          .                   ³ ,  . 
> ,  -  .   .      ,     .   -    -  -    ,  .    ,      -. 
>   ,         ,      ,       , -  . 
>  -     (  . - .),   ,       ,      .   ,    , -  . 
>   ,      -,      . 
>      -  ,        - , , ,     , -  .

  http://ua.proua.com/news/2010/10/21/131500.html

----------


## sharasha

*Olio*,    "" -?!)

----------


## Olio

> Olio,    "" -?!)

   ,  )))       

> ,   *   ,      * ,

     ,    )))

----------


## Mia-san

-_-     .

----------


## rasta-koy

.
              , , ?  : -,  -  ,   ,  -  ,        .                  .
---
         ,    -?
---
       -  -         .  
 Weatherproof,   ,   ,        ,    ,       .  
    ,   Weatherproof        ,           .  
  Weatherproof   ,     ,     ,       ,          . ,   ,   Weatherproof       .  
          ,       .  
      ,       :       ,   .       ,          ,     .  
   ,     New York Times, New York Post  Women's Wear Daily     .  ,      PETA       ,         .  PETA      ,       .  http://telezvezda.com.ua/fashion/bar...ey-odejdi.html
--------------------
    : http://www.weatherproofgarment.com/
------------------- 
  (  )   ,     ,    60-        .           ;
       BlackBerry (    ) -   ,       ;
     ,       .
---
           200 ,  "The Daily Mail".   
,     2006-    -          "Hart Schaffner Marx". 
      ,      .  
    "Hart Schaffner Marx"        20-   . 
     ,  ,      .  
           "Jorg Gray 6500".          200 . 
          "Tag Heuer"  1500  .

----------


## timurradrigs

> -

          ,,   0

----------


## Lera

> -_-     .

   "    " -     )))

----------


## rasta-koy

> )))

     , - :- (

----------


## nickeler

...      -...       . ³   "  ",         
   2320 "   ,  ,   ,   "        2321 "      "   " (    ,  )"      . 
        ...        .   ,  .   ,     ,  ,  ,  ...  ...          ,       ...

----------

,

----------


## nickeler

> 

   ,  ,        ?

----------


## Vanl2mx

.    .        HUMANA PEOPLE TO PEOPLE (www.humana.org),   28  .   ,   -             ,   . .     (, , , , , , , , ,  , , -,  .).         .         ( )    ,         .        ,     . . 
       .  ,        (,      - ).
     !!!!!      !!!!         ,          ....

----------


## nickeler

> !!!!

      2/3  "",      ?   . 1,5-2 .      ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> .

   )))
  ...    ,

----------


## nickeler

,  ,    -   "   "...

----------


## Cveha

,    (   +),   ,         .           -  ,     ,       ,        (    )     (, , ),   ,         . 
            ,  ,    3 . ,       ,  -  ,  ,   ,     ,       300,   ,     ,     ,        ,     ,   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

   100%
 -,

----------


## nicky

-      , -   .
     ,           .      ,   ,        .

----------


## Fenka

.

----------


## nickeler

.              

> ,        (. 6   ),         ,  ,               .
> ...  .

----------


## tayatlas

?   -  ,       ....  ?

----------


## nickeler

*tayatlas*,         .

----------


## Fenka

, .

----------

